# Fehlerton beim Starten von CSS (Counter-Strike:Source)



## Iceetma (12. Dezember 2009)

Hallo, ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.
Und zwar tritt bei mir immer wieder ein Fehlerton auf, wenn ich CounterStrike: Source starte und auf einen Server joine (egal welchen) Das bewirkt dann, dass ich nicht mehr aus dem spiel rausswitchen kann ohne das mein PC sich aufhängt.
Kommt das jemanden bekannt vor ?

Hoffe auf zahlreiche Antworten Ice


----------



## Maik (12. Dezember 2009)

Hi,

da hat sich seit langem mal wieder ein CSS-Jünger  in unserem Fachforum für "Cascading Style Sheets", kurz CSS genannt, verirrt ;-)

Der ursprüngliche Topic (ohne den Zusatz in Klammern) kam mir  doch gleich spanisch vor, denn von Webbrowsern, die  bei Fehlern im Code ihre  Hupe anschmeissen, hab ich bislang noch nichts gehört 

Ich leite deine Frage dann mal ans Webserver-Forum weiter.

mfg Maik


----------

